# installing AMP, Help.



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Hey, i am getting a Sony X-PlOD 760 W amp.. and i have a couple questions..

(things i know) there is like the INput from sterio, which is the A/V type red/white kinda cable.. like for TV.. there is the power +, and ground -, i have the Option of hooking up to the battery, but i think it drys the battery instantly.. im not sure, the ground, i have no idea where to ground it. to the battery maybe.. there are 2 wires that go to each woofer, 2 + and 2 -, one to each woofer, i think thats about it for hooking up the amp.. the only questions i have are..

1 - if i hook up another battery, like 1 battery in trunk connected to the battery in the hood, and then have the trunk battery power the AMP, and have it hooked up to the engine compartment battery so it alternates power, and isnt cold cranking... woudl that work?
2- where should i ground the AMp to?
3- whats the safest method to hook up the amp? just to the battery? its only 760 W, not no 2000W.
thats about it.. anyone who can help, please do.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

get an eight guage amp kit from Best Buy or wherever is closest but Best Buy sells rockford fosgate kits, anyway, as far as I know you need an isolator so keep one battery from flowing back into the other(I know that's not the technical term I'm not even sure if I remember what you really have to worry about but I know there is a device between to the two to protect both. an ideal ground is a factory bolt, although you can screw the ground down yourself, I've seen some show cars grounded at the battery. Oh yea you can go from the amp to the battery in terms of power, it won't be on unless it has power from the remote turn on off the back of the radio. I will say this, it's probally worth your money to have someone do it professionally.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

What dries the battery instantly? Hooking the amp to the battery? Not from a Sony amp, anyways. Youll get like 500 watts or something. People have run 2400 watts and it didnt drain the battery. What you might look into is a CAP, its like a tube looking thing that stores energy, its like a battery, but if youre concerned about your juice, dont be. People get second batteries if they run more than 3,000 watts and/or more than 4 woofers (12", or 15")(or somewhere around there). The longer the ground cable is, the less it will do its job. Just get a short cable and then run it onto a METAL PLATE or something, and scrape off paint if there is some.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

you probably won't need another battery for a 760 watt amp I was running 1000 watts from my amps and never killed my battery. I ran an 8 gauge wire directly to the battery, the ground you can screw down to the chasis of the car I have mine underneath the carpet in the trunk all you need to do is scrape away paint and screw it down. and then the remote (usually a little blue skinny wire)
like psch91 said a capacitor would be a good idea if you are afraid of draining your battery.


----------



## nismoracr (Sep 26, 2002)

alright installing to the battery will not hurt the battery just make sure you hook up the remote wire so it turns off with the car(you can splice into the one that you radio runs off of. and make sure you have at least a 30 amp fuse on the battery cable. get on e of those amp kits makes it way easier


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Must admit, it's SO nice to see women representin' & willin to get their hands a little dirty. Follow her instructions & you should be crankin' in no time.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

i grounded mine to the metal plate behind the back seat i live in south texas and if i would have scraped the paint off to get to bare metal it woukd have started to rust in a day


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I've got the same amp. It wont drain your battery at all. And like terry dibler said you can just ground it to a bolt behind the back seat, thats were I have mine. If your not sure of what to do, just get it done professionally. I got mine done at Cirtuit City and they did a good job.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

remote wire? what is that? i want to know which wire to hook up where etc etc... as of the ground, would you suggest like a 4 GA.?


----------



## nismoracr (Sep 26, 2002)

alright youve got three wires for power to the amp. One is a ground, one is a 12volt and one is a remote the remote wire is what turns the amp on and off with the ignition the 12 volt gos directly to your battery with at least a 30 amp fuse 4 gauge wire is fine. and the ground wire can be grounded to the bolt in the trunk like they said just scrape off any paint. now depending on your radio some of them come with a extra wire to hook your remote wire to or you can just splice it in with your radios accesory wire. the remote wire does not need to be thick. like i said if you get an amp kit from best buy or circuit city it will help you a great deal it comes with almost everything you need


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

oh, but, is the wire labeled? or will i have to test and test and test?


----------



## nismoracr (Sep 26, 2002)

it should be labled if you pull out the radio and its not look on the radio to see if they have a color code for the wires(some do ) if not check the manual for the radio. Now if all that fails then you have to test to find out which one. I will tell you this its not gonna be black, It might be orange or yellow its probably not red. If you had your radio installed by a professional they probably used a wiring harness if they did then it is marked, just look for the wire marked ACC and then follow it to the wire that runs to the radio or splice it there. Quick question you do have an aftermarket radio right cause if you dont its a whole diffrent ball game. Testing is not hard it just takes like five minutes to do. if you have any questions let me know I have installed many systems. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

yea, its aftkmt.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *remote wire? what is that? i want to know which wire to hook up where etc etc... as of the ground, would you suggest like a 4 GA.? *


No offense, but if you don't know what a remote wire is, it is probably best to let a professional install your amp. That way if something breaks, you don't have to pay for it to get it fixed.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

well, just cause im no Audio, radio pro, doesnt mean i am not certified electronics. hell, thats what i do for 12 HRS a day at work.. lol.. electronics.. one wire starts to look exactly like another.. lol.. anyways, i can finger it out.


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

ok you got an aftermarket head unit... it'll be easy... jus look at the wiring harness your headunit came with... there should be a solid blue wire that shouldn't be connected to anything right now... just extend that wire as far as you need to the amp... that's your remote wire... i've work on a lot of head units and the remote wire is always solid blue... it's like color coding the ground wire black... hehe


----------

